# Shadow of the Colossus



## Traveller (May 1, 2006)

Just finished playing this anyone else played it.

Wasnt too impressed at first thatall you were doing was riding round on your horse killing Giant Colossus but its actually a pretty good game well I enjoyed it anyway and will play it again some time.

The general idea of the game is that you have entered this place to find a way to give a loved one back their life and the onlyw ay to do this your told is to kill the Colossus that inhabit this land each of them have a certain weak point that you have to find to kill them but them being Giants can make the job not so easy.

Has any one else played it what did you think.

Ive not played ico which is also by the makers of this game which ive heard is also good but rare to get hold of though a friend has it and has promised to loan it


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 2, 2006)

I saw and advert and read a review and i am tempted what do u think is it worth shelling out 30-40 quid


----------



## Traveller (May 2, 2006)

If you can find it cheaper then do so I got a friend who works in Blockbuster to put it on their account so didnt cost me anything.

But if I hadnt been able to do that then yes id have brought it but you dont have to buy it brand new lots of places do previously owned Games now so I may stil buy it


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 3, 2006)

I bought it and, to be honest, I find it amazingly boring.
I was hoping for much more, but it's been a disappointment so far.

It has quite a steep learning curve, dodgy control system (especially when "steering" the horse - and it does feel like steering!) and becomes massively repetative as you hit the glowing spot on each Colossus until it dies and then find the next one and rinse and repeat. It is graphically quite nice looking and the Colossi are impressively large and it is satisfying to take them done.

All in all, I prefered God of War much, much more.


----------



## Red Phoenix (May 4, 2006)

my friend has this game, completed it, and is now searchign for the last collossus, the one on top of the temple you start in, its quite easy to find ther vine to take you up but basically impossible to get up there : YOU RUN OUT OF STAMINA


----------



## Traveller (May 4, 2006)

They need to go kill more of the white tailed Lizards that are found round the save temples they reappear after you leave.

they probably now this anyway but still its worth a try or they can try the diaganol jump which helps climbing quicker and by jumping off of Agro you get a bit of way up


----------



## Red Phoenix (May 5, 2006)

yeah we tried all that, but we couldnt find the right vine: the one we tried cuts you off before the top,


----------

